# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή.

## Θοδωρής

Σκεφτικα σημερα να φτιαξω μια αυγοτροφη για ιθαγενει η οποια να ειναι οσο το δυνατον ποιο πληρης γινετε.
Ετσι λοιπον και εγω 
εβρασα ενα αυγο για 12 λεπτα, 
1 κ.γ. τριμενες νυφαδες βρωμης, 
1 κ.γ. πολεντα, 
1 κ.γ.   λεκιθινη, 
1 κ.γ. ριζαλευρο,
λιγη σπιρουλινα (για να δω αποδοχη), 
1/2 κ.γ βοτανα σε σκονη, 
1 κ.γ. βρασμενη κινοα
Ενα καλο ανακατεμα και το εδωσα στα πουλια μου (καναρινια)
Αποδοχη 70%-80% απο την ταιστρα ειχε φαγωθει και ταιστει και στους νεοσους.
Ειχε καλη υφη σαν τροφη, ουτε πολυ στεγνη ουτε ειχε λασπωσει, γενικα ηταν αφρατη.
Στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης μπορει να προστεθει και τριμενη γυρη ίσως και αρακας.
αυριο θα ξανα φτιαξω και θα παω σε εναν γνωστό μου που εχει ιθαγενει και θα σας πω για την
αποδοχη της απο αυτα.
Μερικες φωτογραφιες

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα ακουγεται!

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλη !!!

την λεκιθινη να την αφηνεις να την βαζεις στο τελος με το κουταλι και να ανακατευεις .δινει ωραια πατεε υφη 
εμενα μου αρεσει το αυγο να τριβεται πιο λεπτο ,με μουλτι (να γινεται ενα με την αμυλουχα βαση ) αλλα και ετσι μια χαρα ειναι ,στο ιδιο στυλ με την αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνει και ο Δημητρης και απο τη στιγμη που γινεται αποδεκτη ,ειναι οκ .Αυτο εχει σημασια !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ποσα χαπακια σπιρουλινα εβαλες? αν δεις οτι στα ιθαγενη δεν εχει μεγαλη αποδοχη βαλε λιγοτερη σπιρουλινα.

----------


## mitsman

Η σπιρουλινα βρωμάει απαισια..... εχω μπολικη, αλλα θα μεινει μαλλον μεχρι να χαλασει..... μπλιαξ!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σε σκονη πηρα.
Εβαλα ελαχιστη, στην μυτη του μαχαιριου ισα ισα.

----------


## jk21

θελει σιγα σιγα εισαγωγη ... στο jkmax εχω αρκετη (καταπρασινο ειναι ) αλλα την τρωνε

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το αυγο το έλιωσα με το πιρούνι γιατι το μουλτι απο την τελευταία φορα που
εφτιαξα αυγοτροφη μετα δεν ξανα δουλεψε, οποτε αναγκαστικα το ελιωσα με το πυρουνι
μεχρι να παρω αλλο.
Σπιρουλινα εβαλα περιπου με το ματι αν την υπολογισω μισο κουταλακι του ferti vit.
Σημερα που ξανα εφτιαξα εβαλα ενα κουταλακι του ferti vit σπιρουλινα και δεν υπηρξε καποιο προβλημα.
Μονιασμενα ζευγαρια που τα πανε μια χαρα τσακωνοντε πανω απο την αυγοθηκη ποιο θα πρωτοφαει.
Σημερινη αποδοχη 90% (την αφηνω στην ταιστρα 2 ωρες).
Σε καρδερινες, καρποντακους, φλωρους γνωστου μου αποδοχη 80% (απο την πρωτη μερα).
Στην αρχη ηταν λιγο διστακτικα μεχρι να την δοκιμασουν και μετα δεν σηκωναν κεφαλι.
Σκοπος μου ειναι σιγα σιγα να της αυξησω τα βοτανα

----------

